# Air fried mock crab cakes and griddle tuna



## clifish (Apr 16, 2022)

I am highly allergic to any shellfish but I still like it,  I was in Weiss's in Honesdale,  PA and they had a decent price on "mock crab"  (it is really pollock) so much cheaper than the crab 

 Bearcarver
 found for like $30/lb...lol






So I decided to make crab cakes,  rinsed and had to cut the "crab" down smaller as they were bigger than what typical lump crab would be.





In a bowl with some mayonnaise, old bay, egg,  pepper, Dijon mustard, Worcestershire, lemon juice, couple shots of hot sauce, and some parsley.   I used ground pork rinds to make panko for the binder.





Formed into cakes and into the fridge to firm up before they went into the air fryer.





Gave me some time to make a fresh tarter sauce with some of my pickle chips, dill, mayonnaise and more Dijon.





We also had some Trader Joe's Tuna steaks to griddle,  So I made a recommended blackened rub,  but had to kick mine up with some added heat.










The wife's is simple oil, dill, thyme, rosemary and lemon juice,  mine is a bit more sinister ..lol





Onto the hot griddle with peppers and onions and some shrooms for the wife





Here is my plate,  I will not show a cut picture of mine as I "kill" my tuna to fully cooked and all white!  The air fried crab cakes where really, really good.





Here is my wife's plate,  probably more to the liking of most people here.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks good. I use the fake crab often too. That brand also has the leg style. I'll wrap that in bacon. And deep fry. Or air fry.  Very tasty! The Portside brand that can be found at Save A Lot is cheaper. And is every bit as good. I haven't done crab cakes with it though.
I also prefer tuna cooked towards well done as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2022)

I’m with your wife on the tuna, just barely warm in the center. The thing that got me was using ground pork rinds for the binder. Great idea!
I can think of all kinds of ways to use them!
Thanks for that!!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2022)

I've seen the pork rind trick before , but have never used it . 
If you like Dot's pretzels , they also have a great seasoned pork rind . 
I don't have much time spent cooking anything that swims . I'd like to try the crab cakes .


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 17, 2022)

WOW!! That looks fantastic. I'm loving all of it but would tear those crab cakes up. Excellent meal right there.

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 17, 2022)

Cliff, the cakes look good, but like you said, real crab has gotten stupid expensive like most everything else. My best friend is also allergic to shellfish, mainly crab, so I make these often with fresh fish that I catch. I'll bake or pan sear the fillets and then flake them. Let cool then proceed with making the cakes. Striped bass works well for this...


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks so good! I think you nailed that one. I marked this one for later to try. I’m a bit like you on the tuna steaks too. I enjoy sushi, but for some reason the steaks I like more well. Great thread!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice looking plate of food! Can't say anything about the tuna as the only tuna I've ever had came from a can lol, but I'll definitely go with the crabcakes!

Ryan


----------



## cmayna (Apr 17, 2022)

Both recipes are some great ideas, especially for us who has a freezer full of crab meat from our winter crab trips and yes a bunch of Albacore Tuna we need to use up.   The piece of Tuna you did was purrrfectly cooked.


----------



## clifish (Apr 17, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. I use the fake crab often too. That brand also has the leg style. I'll wrap that in bacon. And deep fry. Or air fry.  Very tasty! The Portside brand that can be found at Save A Lot is cheaper. And is every bit as good. I haven't done crab cakes with it though.
> I also prefer tuna cooked towards well done as well.


Thanks Steve,  This is the only brand I ever see here,  also never saw the legs will have to look.  It is cheaper in PA than down here in lower NY


SmokinAl said:


> I’m with your wife on the tuna, just barely warm in the center. The thing that got me was using ground pork rinds for the binder. Great idea!
> I can think of all kinds of ways to use them!
> Thanks for that!!
> Al


Thanks Al,  for me the under cooked tuna is a more texture thing than taste,  that is why I am glad we have to make two steaks.  The pork rinds are a way of consuming less carbs than using bread crumbs.


chopsaw said:


> I've seen the pork rind trick before , but have never used it .
> If you like Dot's pretzels , they also have a great seasoned pork rind .
> I don't have much time spent cooking anything that swims . I'd like to try the crab cakes .


will have to look out for those seasoned ones, thanks.


tx smoker said:


> WOW!! That looks fantastic. I'm loving all of it but would tear those crab cakes up. Excellent meal right there.
> 
> Robert


Thanks Robert the air fryer worked out real good on this one,  will be doing it again.


GonnaSmoke said:


> Cliff, the cakes look good, but like you said, real crab has gotten stupid expensive like most everything else. My best friend is also allergic to shellfish, mainly crab, so I make these often with fresh fish that I catch. I'll bake or pan sear the fillets and then flake them. Let cool then proceed with making the cakes. Striped bass works well for this...


I have never actually priced out real crab as it is "off the table" for me.  Never thought about using fish in the cake,  next time I catch a huge stripped bass might have to use it..


bauchjw said:


> Looks so good! I think you nailed that one. I marked this one for later to try. I’m a bit like you on the tuna steaks too. I enjoy sushi, but for some reason the steaks I like more well. Great thread!


Thanks Jed,  I don't like sushi (ok never tried but I do know I don't like the mouth feel of uncooked tuna)


Brokenhandle said:


> Nice looking plate of food! Can't say anything about the tuna as the only tuna I've ever had came from a can lol, but I'll definitely go with the crabcakes!
> 
> Ryan


HaHa Ryan,  I probably had canned tuna fish as a kid everyday up until the second grade,  never ate it again.  Now anytime I smell it, it reminds me of catfood.   I am amazed the steaks do not smell or taste like the can but they are certainly not using Ahi Tuna in a can...lol


cmayna said:


> Both recipes are some great ideas, especially for us who has a freezer full of crab meat from our winter crab trips and yes a bunch of Albacore Tuna we need to use up.   The piece of Tuna you did was purrrfectly cooked.



Start using them up,  I have not gone crabbing since I was a kid,  blue claws around here.  Only other crabs we get are spider crabs when we are bottom fishing.


----------



## normanaj (Apr 17, 2022)

All looks good!

Jane's doing crab cakes in the Ninja today but we're lucky here in RI as crabmeat is relatively "cheap".We often cook live rock crabs and pick the meat ourselves which saves a lot of money but its time consuming.

There's something off tasting about canned crab meat.I'd use imitation before canned if those were my two choices.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2022)

All Looks Great, Cliff !!
And that one I found on my store's web site was $60 per pound.
That's why I use Imitation Crab Meat Too.
I have one in my Step by Steps Index.
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Apr 17, 2022)

normanaj said:


> All looks good!
> 
> Jane's doing crab cakes in the Ninja today but we're lucky here in RI as crabmeat is relatively "cheap".We often cook live rock crabs and pick the meat ourselves which saves a lot of money but its time consuming.
> 
> There's something off tasting about canned crab meat.I'd use imitation before canned if those were my two choices.


I agree,  the canned stuff reminds me too much of canned tuna


Bearcarver said:


> All Looks Great, Cliff !!
> And that one I found on my store's web site was $60 per pound.
> That's why I use Imitation Crab Meat Too.
> I have one in my Step by Steps Index.
> ...


Thanks Bear!  $60/lb is way too much for anything!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> I agree,  the canned stuff reminds me too much of canned tuna
> 
> Thanks Bear!  $60/lb is way too much for anything!



Absolutely!!!
WE bought both of our Wedding rings for $60 total.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks great Cliff. We've used the imatation crab meat before, but just as a filler for seafood salad. Now you got me thinking. Thanks.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## clifish (Apr 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks great Cliff. We've used the imatation crab meat before, but just as a filler for seafood salad. Now you got me thinking. Thanks.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 17, 2022)

Great meal. I love crab cakes.  


clifish said:


> I will not show a cut picture of mine as I "kill" my tuna to fully cooked and all white!


Wife and I eat fully cooked tuna steaks. We don't care for the taste and texture that others prefer.  I'm careful to not overcook so the albumin (white stuff) spews out of the meat.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 18, 2022)

normanaj said:


> There's something off tasting about canned crab meat.I'd use imitation before canned if those were my two choices.


I drain and rinse before using it. Tastes fine then. To me anyway. This is for white and lump meat. The claw meat I don't like canned.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 18, 2022)

Looks great Cliff.  I buy it at Sams all the time.  I can just heat and dip in butter.  I just did seared Tune yesterday.  Even made some pickled ginger to go with.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2022)

Just so everybody knows, I've made crab cakes about 20 times, and every time but once was made with Artificial Crab or Lobster meat @ about $4 per half pound. The other "ONE" time was real Crab Meat I got for $12.

Bear


----------



## Ringer (May 8, 2022)

Man that all looks great but that tuna!!! Perfect!!


----------

